# renewal of visa



## Rehana Moidu (Jan 4, 2016)

Is it possible to renew my daughters visa 3 months before its expiry?She is in India now and will be here before 3 months of expiry of her visa and again she has to go back after 15 days.So can i renew her visa during that period?


----------

